# speechless



## borderkp (May 13, 2011)

Cat survives being cooked in microwave by thug Stephen Stacey | Mail Online

just when courts are handing out tougher sentances for rioters nicking bottles of water, this *words escape me* gets 16 wks suspended and banned for life from keeping animals " because he is turning his life round and about to become a father":cursing:
god help his girlfriend and future child


----------



## hevdawn11 (Jan 24, 2011)

its discusting, mindless acts of cruelty. Why?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Scum, absolute scum


----------

